# Need help with Pmk ethyl glycidate to MDMA synthesis



## Love4mdma

Hi there everybody

Now that sas oil is more difficult to get your hands on, pmk the next best thing.

Curious to know if anybody has a synthesis they have been working with for cas: 28578-16-7

I was able to convert this wax to the oil form which yielded 90% by using hcl, acid 37% and distilled water spinning for 3 hours. however I am unable to proceed further as I only have a synthesis from sas to mdma

It would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Love4mdma


----------



## Jack

Sci-Hub | Methyl 3-[3′,4′-(methylenedioxy)phenyl]-2-methyl glycidate: An Ecstasy Precursor Seized in Sydney, Australia | 10.1111/j.1556-4029.2007.00480.x



https://chemforum.info/index.php?th...piperonal-glycide-ester-route-small-scale.24/


----------



## Honolulu98

I write a pm!


----------



## HEISENBERG

Honolulu98 said:


> I write a pm!



Honolulu98It would be better if all consultations were held publicly, it would be useful to those who are looking for similar information


----------



## William Dampier

Love4mdma said:


> Hi there everybody
> 
> Now that sas oil is more difficult to get your hands on, pmk the next best thing.
> 
> Curious to know if anybody has a synthesis they have been working with for cas: 28578-16-7
> 
> I was able to convert this wax to the oil form which yielded 90% by using hcl, acid 37% and distilled water spinning for 3 hours. however I am unable to proceed further as I only have a synthesis from sas to mdma
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Love4mdma



Love4mdmaCan you show the photos of PMK glycidate and the resulting oil? And what reagents u have?


----------



## Love4mdma

I won't be posting photos directly from my devices however I will send you something close or exactly.



https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.OEw3JltVrzMX


Lq77nwtCwHaFx%26pid%3DApi&f=1

this is what the pmk glycidate looks like if broken up but it's basically in a yellow or dark yellow light brown waxy feeling form, hardened and shaped in the container it's delivered in.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pmk+glycidate+oil&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images&iai=https://rjrorwxhjkjmlo5p-static.micyjz.com/cloud/llBpkKiillSRpirjqmjjio/weixintupian_20210707115126.jpg

The oil color will look exactly like this. Dark but bright brown. Watery oily consistency.

I did not order from these companies
just using as a photo reference.

hcl and distilled water ethanol are re agents DCM is used as a solvent


----------



## William Dampier

Love4mdma said:


> I won't be posting photos directly from my devices however I will send you something close or exactly.



Love4mdmaphoto of substances, not devices. U can send 


Love4mdma said:


> https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.OEw3JltVrzMX
> 
> 
> Lq77nwtCwHaFx%26pid%3DApi&f=1
> 
> this is what the pmk glycidate looks like if broken up but it's basically in a yellow or dark yellow light brown waxy feeling form, hardened and shaped in the container it's delivered in.
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pmk+glycidate+oil&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images&iai=https://rjrorwxhjkjmlo5p-static.micyjz.com/cloud/llBpkKiillSRpirjqmjjio/weixintupian_20210707115126.jpg


Photo on the Internet and so known. We disassemble your synthesis, and whose one. U can send photo in PM...https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pmk+glyci...lSRpirjqmjjio/weixintupian_20210707115126.jpg



Love4mdma said:


> The oil color will look exactly like this. Dark but bright brown. Watery oily consistency.
> 
> I did not order from these companies
> just using as a photo reference.
> 
> hcl and distilled water ethanol are re agents DCM is used as a solvent


Why do u need ethanol and DCM?


----------



## Woowoo21

Hello everyone, recently got the ethyl Pmk-glycidate and im stuck there, I don’t get anything out of it, any idea to how to convert that ?


----------



## William Dampier

Woowoo21 said:


> Hello everyone, recently got the ethyl Pmk-glycidate and im stuck there, I don’t get anything out of it, any idea to how to convert that ?



Woowoo21u have HCl aq. acid? flask and hot plate, beakers and syringe what you need at a minimum.


----------



## Woowoo21

thank you for answering. I could figure out how to turn it into oil, but I’m getting no more than 1g every time which is pretty frustrating. Maybe there’s a different way to use ethyl pmk? Cause i used methyl pmk before and had no problems.


----------



## William Dampier

Woowoo21 said:


> thank you for answering. I could figure out how to turn it into oil, but I’m getting no more than 1g every time which is pretty frustrating. Maybe there’s a different way to use ethyl pmk? Cause i used methyl pmk before and had no problems.



Woowoo21What is this kind? There is a chance that you need to react with alkali before making rearrangement with acid


----------



## chinacat

^ Correct. Wax is 2-step conversion.


----------



## Woowoo21

William Dampier said:


> What is this kind? There is a chance that you need to react with alkali before making rearrangement with acid



William DampierCan you please explain the process? That would be of a huge help


----------



## chinacat

Woowoo21 said:


> Can you please explain the process? That would be of a huge help



Woowoo21


----------



## pdwshopnl

First you must get sodium or pottasium Salt. This reaction is name: saponification









Saponification


Esters can be cleaved back into a carboxylic acid and an alcohol by reaction with water and a base. The reaction is called a saponification from the Latin sapo which means soap. The name comes from …




chem.libretexts.org





Next this sodium or pottasium Salt you give Next reaction - acid hydrolise and you give what you want


----------



## Woowoo21

Oh yes thank you a lot I did that, and works perfection fine !


----------



## pdwshopnl




----------



## chinacat

Yay  You did it!


----------



## robinhood

Hello everyone,

I was asked by a friend a couple months ago to try and help him with his experiment of bypassing the precursor from his PMK wax. His goal was to turn it into PMK oil for MDMA synthesis. I was promised a percentage of the final product (MDMA moonrock) if i were able to assist him in discovering the method of turning the PMK wax to oil so he can continue production - he has a decent sized lab set up which was at a stand still because of the precursor.

He had a very vague and unclear instruction sheet that we were going to use as a guide to experiment the wax to oil conversion.

I knew that his instruction sheet was missing key details as soon as a read it but we felt confident about being able to solve the missing pieces.

After 2 failed experiments - we were able to succesfully convert the wax to PMK oil which he then used to start his MDMA production back up.

We started with 5KG wax and yielded 60% and ended with 3L of oil. He produced close to 3kg of MDMA with that oil and i never received my promised percentage and he stopped answering my calls.

I never wrote down the exact measurements of the supporting chems that we used during out experiments. He prepared all of the measurements which is what i am hoping to learn from this forum.

I have a very bad short term memory but i will do my best to share what i learned from that experiment.

From what i can remember, the method + chemicals + measurments we used were:

1) PMK wax - 5kg / 5 litres (we heated the solid wax to liquid form)
2) ethanol - ?
3) distilled water - ?
4) Hydrochloric Acid - ? (Dripped slowly - fast spin insided reactor vessel for 3 - 4 hours after hcl finished dripping)
5) DCM as solvent
6) transfered to rotary evap at 60° until dcm was all evaporated.

Result: 3L of PMK oil (nice aroma, light brownish-gold liquid)

I am hoping that someone can shed some light on my problem :

I would love to know what the exact measurements we used and any relevant information i might be forgetting that is required to succesfully repeat the method to convert PMK wax to PMK oil for mdma production.

Any and all knowledge and help on this matter is very much appreciated!

I apologise for such a long post - thank you for reading and i look forward to any replies.


----------



## robinhood

Fair enough. New to this forum. I appreciate the reply and that should be enough. Thank you.


----------



## strangerdanger

Love4mdma said:


> Hi there everybody
> 
> Now that sas oil is more difficult to get your hands on, pmk the next best thing.
> 
> Curious to know if anybody has a synthesis they have been working with for cas: 28578-16-7
> 
> I was able to convert this wax to the oil form which yielded 90% by using hcl, acid 37% and distilled water spinning for 3 hours. however I am unable to proceed further as I only have a synthesis from sas to mdma
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Love4mdma



Love4mdma
Damn 90% yield is solid. I yielded 62% using 1:1 dh2o, add 10% naoh until ph 8, after 1 hour add conc hcl until co2 evoluton ceases then held at 75c for 3 hours. 

What were the ratios of h2o and hcl did you use? Im wondering if my supplier sucks or my recipe is bad. I was able to get 75% using the old pmk glyc using the above recipe


----------



## strangerdanger

robinhood said:


> lle



robinhood


robinhood said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was asked by a friend a couple months ago to try and help him with his experiment of bypassing the precursor from his PMK wax. His goal was to turn it into PMK oil for MDMA synthesis. I was promised a percentage of the final product (MDMA moonrock) if i were able to assist him in discovering the method of turning the PMK wax to oil so he can continue production - he has a decent sized lab set up which was at a stand still because of the precursor.
> 
> He had a very vague and unclear instruction sheet that we were going to use as a guide to experiment the wax to oil conversion.
> 
> I knew that his instruction sheet was missing key details as soon as a read it but we felt confident about being able to solve the missing pieces.
> 
> After 2 failed experiments - we were able to succesfully convert the wax to PMK oil which he then used to start his MDMA production back up.
> 
> We started with 5KG wax and yielded 60% and ended with 3L of oil. He produced close to 3kg of MDMA with that oil and i never received my promised percentage and he stopped answering my calls.
> 
> I never wrote down the exact measurements of the supporting chems that we used during out experiments. He prepared all of the measurements which is what i am hoping to learn from this forum.
> 
> I have a very bad short term memory but i will do my best to share what i learned from that experiment.
> 
> From what i can remember, the method + chemicals + measurments we used were:
> 
> 1) PMK wax - 5kg / 5 litres (we heated the solid wax to liquid form)
> 2) ethanol - ?
> 3) distilled water - ?
> 4) Hydrochloric Acid - ? (Dripped slowly - fast spin insided reactor vessel for 3 - 4 hours after hcl finished dripping)
> 5) DCM as solvent
> 6) transfered to rotary evap at 60° until dcm was all evaporated.
> 
> Result: 3L of PMK oil (nice aroma, light brownish-gold liquid)
> 
> I am hoping that someone can shed some light on my problem :
> 
> I would love to know what the exact measurements we used and any relevant information i might be forgetting that is required to succesfully repeat the method to convert PMK wax to PMK oil for mdma production.
> 
> Any and all knowledge and help on this matter is very much appreciated!
> 
> I apologise for such a long post - thank you for reading and i look forward to any replies.


the recipe you mentioned sounds very similar to this one....

glyc : dh2o : etoh at 1:1:1 ratios mixed for 1 hour, then hcl and reflux for 3 hours. Ive never tried that recipe myself so i dont know the yields


----------



## chinacat

Love4mdma said:


> however I am unable to proceed further as I only have a synthesis from sas to mdma



Love4mdmaSame synth. Skip a few steps.


----------



## robinhood

strangerdanger said:


> the recipe you mentioned sounds very similar to this one....
> 
> glyc : dh2o : etoh at 1:1:1 ratios mixed for 1 hour, then hcl and reflux for 3 hours. Ive never tried that recipe myself so i dont know the yields



strangerdangerAre you sure of ratios? 

This definitely was the recipe we followed - i appreciate your response.


----------



## strangerdanger

robinhood said:


> Are you sure of ratios?
> 
> This definitely was the recipe we followed - i appreciate your response.



robinhoodive never tried it myself. im simply sharing a recipe that i think is similar to what youre asking for. Im sure there are other recipes using different ratios which is something youll have to figure out and see which one works best for you. I also shared my recipe that yielded 62% from the waxy solid which i think is simpler than the one using etoh. to each their own. 

can you describe ur pmk? is it solid at room temp? color? dark brown light brown? i


----------



## robinhood

Thanks for sharing.

Yes its wax at room temp, i believe the color would be more on the lighter end of the color brown. It sort of looks like solidified honey.


----------



## btcboss2022

Hello,

I will receive a sample of CAS 285-16-7 and it's a yellowish liquid not wax:
View attachment 4026

So you test that ratios and it's worked?
glyc : dh2o : etoh at 1:1:1 ratios mixed for 1 hour, then hcl and reflux for 3 hours
What ratio of HCL?
Thanks


----------



## robinhood

strangerdanger said:


> ive never tried it myself. im simply sharing a recipe that i think is similar to what youre asking for. Im sure there are other recipes using different ratios which is something youll have to figure out and see which one works best for you. I also shared my recipe that yielded 62% from the waxy solid which i think is simpler than the one using etoh. to each their own.
> 
> can you describe ur pmk? is it solid at room temp? color? dark brown light brown? i



strangerdangerThis is the PMK wax i used. Im not sure if i succeeded on attaching a photo of the PMK wax i have. Its definitely light brown - golden color and is very much similiar to how solid, dry honey looks in a jar. The oil i yielded from the wax was a dark brown liquid. My yield 60%


----------



## Gale

is it ethanol used in the conversion or ethyl acetate?


----------



## Unreacted Freebase

Gale said:


> is it ethanol used in the conversion or ethyl acetate?



Gale
ethanol


----------



## Followme38

Does anyone have luck with making good oil from this new pmk from china? Everybody is calling it a glycidate but its not anymore since china banned the ethyl glycidate last year, now they are selling a product what looks like a honey like substance when heated at 30 degrees celsius, and a cream white powder, the ethanol formula gives a dark honey like oil, it gets hard after it cools down. See video...hope anyone can shed on it and more info


----------



## derick12sabreh

Hello, i'm also new in this field. Can someone tell me the best way to get PMK poweder to Europe, and also production cost of MDMA? Thank you


----------



## Followme38

Powder or oil getting it is simple now cause the new pmk is not on any list so china sends it with ups at the moment, but its completly useless china does not share formula also, so conversion correctly first is key.


----------



## derick12sabreh

And what is good price for that? If someone will has also good tips about MDMA, here or PM, i will be grateful


----------



## Followme38

derick12sabreh said:


> And what is good price for that? If someone will has also good tips about MDMA, here or PM, i will be grateful



derick12sabrehPrice in china is now 160 usd bulk 150 usd delivered, but there is no use for buying yet cause extraction formula not available, myself including trying to figure out now for a month or so.


----------

